
​Microsoft open-sources its patent portfolio - vinnyglennon
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-open-sources-its-entire-patent-portfolio/
======
berbec
This is huge. Whatever your views on M$, opening their vault and closing the
doors on the royalties they were receiving shows a real commitment to OSS.
Huzzah Microsoft.

